# Ideas for unique break



## Erith (12 Jul 2007)

Hi there, Looking for a few ideas if possible. I'm thinking about taking a break from it all, for a week, on my own, to see/do something unusual. Any ideas?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2007)

This should be good....


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> This should be good....


----------



## Staples (12 Jul 2007)

A long train jouney (e.g. London-Somewhere in Europe) might be a good option, particularly if you're travelling alone.  I'm told travelling through the alps, for example, offers some stunning scenery.

I always find train journey offer a chance to get your thoughts together without any feeling of isolation.  There are numerous distractions and stop-offs available should you need a break.


----------



## Erith (12 Jul 2007)

Cheers Staples but I had something a bit more adventurous in mind. Looking at a week in the gambia at the mo. Some cracking last minute deals out there if you are happy to walk out your door and go on short notice.


----------



## Pique318 (12 Jul 2007)

actually where do you go to get good last minute breaks to decent cultural locations (eg, not playa del ingles/majorca etc...) ?


----------



## zag (12 Jul 2007)

Ballyhaunis gets my vote.  Either there or Novozibrosk, depends on the mood.

z


----------



## Jaid79 (12 Jul 2007)

zag said:


> Ballyhaunis gets my vote. Either there or Novozibrosk, depends on the mood.
> 
> z


 
Where is Novozibrosk, sounds like ryanair might fly there?


----------



## Pique318 (12 Jul 2007)

probably means [broken link removed]


----------



## almo (13 Jul 2007)

Try Malta, beach, sun, culture and cheap deals.

And the main thing is they speak english so it's less unsettling for a single traveller.


----------



## shilling (13 Jul 2007)

Erith, where did you see deals for the Gambia. I have two weeks off shortly & the significant other cant get time off so I might go by myself.


----------



## Jock04 (13 Jul 2007)

If you're willing to change planes in the UK, it's worth signing up with http://www.kuoni.co.uk  for their late offers.  A lot of their offers can include free connecting flights from Dublin.  last one I got from them included Goa, Kenya, Maldives, Dom Rep, many others.
Good luck


----------



## quinno (13 Jul 2007)

This looks good....

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

quinno said:


> This looks good....
> 
> [broken link removed]


A bull run? Surely one for the _Great Financial Debates _forum?


----------



## carpedeum (13 Jul 2007)

The *Dempster Highway* in Canada. 

http://www.yukoninfo.com/dempster/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dempster_Highway

I have inlaws in Seattle and have been out there a few times.  Seattlites regaled me with tales of doing the Dempster Highway that connects the Klondike Highway in the Yukon Territory to Inuvik.

There is also a cruise from Seattle to Alaska which sounded good too.

I dream about doing the Dempster trip. 

If her-indoors agrees, may do it this year yet as I am currently in between jobs after 30 years constantly working  . Us men deserve some compensation!


----------



## Erith (14 Jul 2007)

Hi Shilling, Here it is
http://www.aito.co.uk/holiday.asp?special=1061


----------

